# paging doeboy...



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Keep in mind that we'll be charging you only the wholesale
> amounts of the special order items, not the retail ones...
> ...


Heya Jon,

Yeah... I noticed that it only showed the Retail prices... but still I don't think they're off by a couple hundred bucks (from what I was originally expecting)... hehe :lmao:


----------

